# is my purina beneful ok for my chi???



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

with all this talk of cheap food. have i made the right desicion to give my chi dry beneful orginal by purina??.she seems to like it. but she is still being rebelious and holding out a little bit for something better.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thats not the best food, you should try and get an organic brand such as innova or wellness, chicken soup, etc. there are lots of better brands! :wave: just check the ingedients by-products, & corn are two of the worst ingedients and if the food has that its automatically not a good food.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I don´t want to be a pirate and comandere this thread, but I was also thinking about food for my future puppy yesterday, and looked up the only good brand availeble here in Denmark, and that is Royal canine. I looked through the ingrediants and it has corn pruducts, that bad right?

They sell absolutely nothing else. All the vet cliniques I have been to also sell eukanuba and royal canine. 

Actually maybe it is not eukanuba, it might be pedegree. Oh well, either one.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

unfortunatly i thinki mine has that. :? . so i will go to pet-co later and see about the wellness dry food or the chicken soup one.


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

Beneful advertises as having healthy grains. 

Sorry Purina, but grains aren't healthy for dogs!  

The foods suggested by Rocky are all good. Royal Canin is not good, in my opinion. Because of the corn. It's the number one cause of food allergies in dogs. And it's just not digestible.

Bo, can you order food online where you are? There might be some online pet supply stores based in Denmark that can ship you some food.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> unfortunatly i thinki mine has that. :? . so i will go to pet-co later and see about the wellness dry food or the chicken soup one.


they do not have either of those foods at petco you need to go to the website for whichever food you want and search where it is sold in your area. heres a link to the wellness site.

http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com/locator/locator_form.asp


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> Bo, can you order food online where you are? There might be some online pet supply stores based in Denmark that can ship you some food.


I have put the word "hunde fodder" (dog food), in google so many different ways, and I get no links. I have tried to paste some of the dog food mentioned on this board on the danish google. Nothing.
I don´t want to feed my future puppy crap.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I would never feed Beneful to my dogs... it has some of the worst ingredients that I've ever seen... corn, by-products... and I'm pretty sure that it contains animal digest.

I feed my dogs Innova and Wellness... but they do not sell these foods at normal petstores. I go to a doggie bakery to buy them.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

After Carl is done with his Royal Canin mini puppy, I'm switching him to Innova. He chews on his paws a lot and I'm wondering if the corn in the Royal Canin has something to do with that. I think I can get a better quality for my money.

Plus I found a store that sells Innova and it's like 10 minutes away from my house!! (excited!!)


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

i think i may well get this wellness brand. as people here seem to think this may be one of the best ones.does it help put on weight???. my chi seems to always stay on the skinny side. :? .


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Katie 18 said:


> After Carl is done with his Royal Canin mini puppy, I'm switching him to Innova. He chews on his paws a lot and I'm wondering if the corn in the Royal Canin has something to do with that. I think I can get a better quality for my money.
> 
> Plus I found a store that sells Innova and it's like 10 minutes away from my house!! (excited!!)


you may want to try the wellness simple solutions b/c it is for food allergies and chewing the feet is usually a sign of a food allergy.

wellness is a great brand to use! if they arent getting good nutrients from the other food it should help them gain weight and poop less often.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if all you can get is pedigree and royal canin go with royal canin...

i have both my chihauhaus on a mixture of royal canin chihuahua and royal canin mini adult food they LOVE the food, it smells pretty good and doesnt taste half bad either (im one of those freeks who will not give it to their dog nuless im willing to try it myself) and while the corn makes it not THE best, it is one of the better foods redily available on the market, both my chis turned up their nose at everything else from wellness to canadea to chickensoup brand and more but absolutly love the royal canin. their coats are wonderfully soft silky and shiney, their skin is healthy, they both poop once a day and in a very small amount that has little to no odour, neither of them EVER have gas, (or none that ive noticed which means if they do it doesnt smell) there both at their ideal weight (and free fed) very healthy and have a good normal activity level...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

i went on Beneful's website to look at the ingredients. I don't see a single good ingredient in their food:


Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, beef tallow preserved with mixed-tocopherols (source of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef, soy flour, sugar, sorbitol, tricalcium phosphate, water, animal digest, salt, phosphoric acid, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, sorbic acid (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, dried peas, dried carrots, calcium carbonate, calcium propionate (a preservative), choline chloride, vitamin supplements (E, A, B-12, D-3), added color (Yellow 5, Red 40, Yellow 6, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, zinc sulfate, glyceryl monostearate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, manganese sulfate, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, biotin, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, copper sulfate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, sodium selenite. 
F-4090


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

[quote="Rocky]you may want to try the wellness simple solutions b/c it is for food allergies and chewing the feet is usually a sign of a food allergy.

wellness is a great brand to use! if they arent getting good nutrients from the other food it should help them gain weight and poop less often.[/quote]


OMG - Piña chews on her feet too. It's not every day but it's often enough that I took notice and it drew an alert to this post. Urgh.... this food debate. Well, at least I'm armed with some great info now to go to Petsmart and make my decision. I've created a graph and listed all the recommended foods from this site, then I've listed the 1st 5 ingredients from the food websites - it took me a couple of weeks to complete but now I can pick the best food from the list (the best one our local PetsMart carries).

The reason I'm so interested in all this is that before I did any research we fed our cat Purina (yea, I know!!!) and she had urinary issues so our vet put her on Hill's Prescription c/d (yea, Hill's - again, this is before I got Piña and before I began researching). Anyhow... now that I've smartened up and did some research and asked sooooo many questions here, I'm finally able to make a semi-educated decision in food choices for my furbabes. I feel soooo stupid for not having researched earlier...

BTW - the info here that I put on my graph has helped a couple of my friends to switch to better food too!!! It's all good !!


----------



## rlu929s (Sep 23, 2005)

We feed Lily Royal Canine and have had no problems so far. She does chew on her feet once in a great while but usually seems fine. We tried Innova and she wouldn't touch it. After going through several bags we went to Royal Canine...Starting with Puppy Mini and now use the Adult Chihuahua kind.


----------

